# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Analysis services: Error in calculations tab

## stefy_69

Hello! I have a problem in develop cubes with analysis services.
I had to format my laptop because of some problems.
After all re-installations of Visual Studio and Visual Basic 2005, I develope a new cube but, when I go to the calculation tab, it gives an error: Unexpected error: 'Application error'.

When I click on 'view script', it gives another error:

"Unexpected error: attempt of reading or writing of the protected memory. Often this condition indicates that other parts of the memory are damaged"

(excuse me, I have the installation in italian and I have translated in english :Embarrassment: )

Can you help me? :Frown:

----------


## rmiao

Any related error in windows event logs?

----------


## stefy_69

No, no error in event logs.

I've done these tests:

- Click Start, click Run, type msconfig, and then click OK.
- Click the Services tab, and then click the Hide all Microsoft services check box to filter the list to third-party services only.
- Click Disable all to disable the listed third-party services.
- Restart the computer and check to see if the problem has gone away. If it has, you know that one of the disabled third-party services is causing the problem. Go to step 7 to identify which service is causing the problem.

but there were no error.
I would want to try to test Ram, what do you think?

----------


## stefy_69

With Event Viewer I searched for specific information about this problem, filtering by Save Dump, System Error, or Windows Error Reporting, but there weren't any of these voices in the drop-down menù.

----------

